# LGB Mogul 2019S



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello All, 

I have a C&S mogul that has been sitting for a years. I pulled it down and tried to get her running. I'm using a MRC 7200 transformer and a small track (10 feet test track), the mogul starts slow and will not move unless I have the power cranked over 50%. She starts slow but will eventually get going...she draws about .9 to 1.1 amps at full speed (with no tender or firebox running) running with no amp/draw spikes when starting from stop. 

The motor spin freely. I cleaned the inside of the wheels that contact the brushes. I also cleaned the commutator on the arm and the brushes inside the motor can. 

I will take an ohm meter from the pick up to the leads in the tender to see if there is a lot of resistance although I don't know what is normal resistance. 

I noticed the metal weights are also starting to disintegrate where there is white dust everywhere inside the gear and motor housing. Is it okay to clear coat the weight to help control the dust.

Any suggestion?

Also anyone know where I can get the boiler little black plastic hand rail holder for a mogul?

I noticed inside the boiler the cam wiring for the sound was not hooked up to the circuit board. I did not see any open blocks to plug the harness from the cam wheel sensor. There is a block that will fit the harness...but two green wires to a harness is already in that area. Does anyone know where the wire harness for the cam sensor goes on the circuit board? I did remove the two green wires harness and plugged in the harness from the rear wheel cam sensor but the sounds timing does not sync with the engine....any suggestions?

I bought this used a log time ago I just let her sit and I don't know if this train is running normal or not. There are no instructions and I printed the schematic, but there is not operating instructions. 

I have mostly sets in Z, N, O and G...but no HO (that is my brothers gauge). Nothing big, I just take them out and run them from time to time. 
Thanks,
TG


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

I found out the unit had a 5021 DCC card attached to the board. I removed the card, rewired the tab on the motor that was cut for DCC and added back the third (green) wire to the brown wire and the Mogul is running DC only and runs smooth. I also cleaned out all the gears the Mogul runs smooth as a DC only engine with the 1amp kit transformer and the MRC 6200.

Not sure if it is normal for a DCC configured engine to run on a DC only layout without hindering the engines performance...and if so, is the MRC 6200 strong enough?


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The LGB DCC boards tend to make thier engines a bit tempermental on all but LGB power throttles when running on Analog DC. Removing it was the best thing you can do if you have no intention of using the LGB MTS/DCC system. The sound boards in that model are failure prone now at this age, with no ablity to repair the boards. Most guys swap it out for a Phoenix or other brand sound card when it fails, usualy the chuff quits working or is very soft/faint sounding. The MRC throttle should be plenty powerful for the Mogul. I converted over to onboard battery awhile ago, makes it so much more enjoyable to just have to clear away any leaves/debris off the tracks to run. No worries if rail joiners are conducting power today or having to crawl around with the LGB track polishing block. I use 7.2vt RC car batteries to power my two Kalamazoo 4-4-0's. One battery lasts about 5 hours or so of solid non stop running pulling a short train. Usualy 3 short passenger coachs or 3-5 freight cars and a caboose. Mike


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

mtoney said:


> The LGB DCC boards tend to make thier engines a bit tempermental on all but LGB power throttles when running on Analog DC. Removing it was the best thing you can do if you have no intention of using the LGB MTS/DCC system. The sound boards in that model are failure prone now at this age, with no ablity to repair the boards. Most guys swap it out for a Phoenix or other brand sound card when it fails, usualy the chuff quits working or is very soft/faint sounding. The MRC throttle should be plenty powerful for the Mogul. I converted over to onboard battery awhile ago, makes it so much more enjoyable to just have to clear away any leaves/debris off the tracks to run. No worries if rail joiners are conducting power today or having to crawl around with the LGB track polishing block. I use 7.2vt RC car batteries to power my two Kalamazoo 4-4-0's. One battery lasts about 5 hours or so of solid non stop running pulling a short train. Usualy 3 short passenger coachs or 3-5 freight cars and a caboose. Mike


Mike, 

Thank you. I did end up removing the DCC board the rewiring the green wire. The loco runs so much better now. The OEM 1amp kit transformer has not issue powering the Mogul now.

I guess my chuff board is out since the sound is out of sync with my sound cam on the drive wheel, the sound and volume is fine. 

Is there a way to test sensor or the magent to make the chuff sound without actually running the engine?

Thanks Mucho!

TG


----------

